# First Season



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Shiloh is starting her first season, and I'm not sure what to expect. I've always had spayed females so I've never done this before.

Trying to be delicate here.....I thought the fluid was expelled during urination, but when I checked the grass it was normal. There are spots on my floor though. 

I know enough to be SUPER vigilant on our walks (and maybe carry a stick) but what else - 
1. Will she fight me to escape
2. Does she need extra calories
3. What type of behaviors should I expect
4. Does this mean she will start to calm down

Thanks y'all


----------

